# Lake Constance / Bodensee advice please



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I would like to stay for two weeks in August with a 28 ft motorhome. I would like a site with direst access to the lake and good views to the mountains in the South. Any ideas of a suitable site please? Thanks
Gover


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Beautiful area, You will find many many sites in that area that will satisfy your wanting, if you go to ACSI site at :- http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/ and look for waht you want, the sites there are all very good indeed we have stayed at numerous locations there and never been disappointed, Lindau is also a Great Town for a visit.

I once stayed at Park camping which was a nice site and probably one of the better ones.

Just in case you are not Sure, It is Bavaria.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gover;

Theres a few listed here...

http://www.bodensee-top-sites.de/campingplaetze.html

>Translated version<

Pete


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Gover
The literature for most of the sites indicate that the max MH that many accept is 7.5 metres and 4 Tonnes. We have spent many happy days on Stellplatz in the area and have not really needed to have a camp site. Although not at the waters edge the Stellplatz at Uberlingen by the Hospital (for 10 Euros per night) is large enough for 9 metre Mhs. Also the bus stop into the town is close by (50metres) as is a small retail outlet for basic needs and breakfast. 

Similar places exist along the route E54 from Lindau to Ludvigshafen. 

The western and larger part of the Bodensee is in Baden-Wurttenberg!

enjoy

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The site at Lindau is well kitted out - right on the waterside, looking across to the mountains. A short cycle ride or walk into Lindau island. It's in the MHF campsites database. It's only a few metres from the Austrian border, and the bit at that end of Bodensee is in Bavaria. Best to book up if you want a pitch for a long time in peak season.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

We stayed <<Here>>, has its own beach, but the larger pitches are at the rear of the site

Unusualy for Germany, the toilets and showers are a bit grotty, but it is cheap

Doug


----------

